# wholesalesuppliesplus.com -Oils for CP- which are the best?



## Lane (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been using oils mainly from Bramble Berry, with much success, but it seems their line is a bit limited. I've have read TONS here about wholesalesuppliesplus.com, and I went to their site and looked around. How do you know which FO's are the best/strongest/flash point# for Cold Process?

If you order your FO's for COLD PROCESS from this site, could you please tell me which oils were the best for you? I am mainly concerned with how strong the scent is and how well it goes through gel phase w/o "burning off"

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2008)

You can click on each scent & read the customer reveiews for them. They are VERY helpful!

I use tons of their scents but not for CP so I can't help there.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 5, 2008)

i just placed an order, I ordered 2 bottles FOs: Beneath the Stars and Blooming Tulips, they both have a great reviews.  I should get my order Monday, I will keep u update.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2008)

I have blooming tulips. I am not a floral scent person (though I worked as a floarl designer for 10 years) and this is a great green, fresh tulip scent!


----------



## Lane (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 6, 2008)

> I have blooming tulips. I am not a floral scent person (though I worked as a floarl designer for 10 years) and this is a great green, fresh tulip scent!



Good to know.  Last time I bought some chocolate FO from somewhere else, I made my 1st HP coffee soap with it.  My hubby said it made the whole house smell bad.  I gave a soap to my mother-in-law, she said the same thing.  I don't think I will use that chocolate fo again.

 :shock:


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't use FO's but buy a lot of EO from them.  The customer ratings on each have been dead on so far.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 7, 2008)

Just received the FO today, I haven't used them yet, just smell out of the bottles.

Blooming Tulips:
I love it, very fresh and mild floral smell, smell like real flowers, not like some fake and cheap floral fragrance.  I can't wait to try on the soaps.

Beneath the stars:
I love it, and my hubby loves it too.  Smell kind of sweet and it is a little stronger than Blooming Tulips.  Since my hubby loves it, so I believe it will be a great scent for guys and women.


----------



## mpress (Jan 10, 2008)

I know this post is kind of old but you can register here and see all the reviews http://scentreviewboard.obisoap.ca/inde ... b91131c1d6


----------



## Barb (Jan 13, 2008)

wsp was the first supplier and my main one for a very line time back in the day when i did mp soaps.

since doing cp for over 8 years i've found that i like them for some things and not so much cp. the reviews are mostly related to b&b products, mp or candles more so then cp soaping.

not that i still don't use them for some things i have found other suppliers with excellent fo and some of they beat wsp prices both in cost and shipping. what a wonderful world it would be if we could find a one stop shopping supplier for all our soaping needs 

whispering mist: is excellent in cp, easy to soap and the scent sticks ( at least i hope so i can't keep it in stock long ). no a,  i color mine with a mica so can't say about discoloration.

mango sorbet: soaps easily, mine discolors to tan.

cucumber cantaloupe: soaps easily, base stays off white. scent fades out over time.

so much of soap may be hit and miss, others may use the same fo and not have the same results. soaping method, oils, temp, gelling or not gelling all 
effect the outcome.

this might save you some headaches and money in the long run, but i  get 1 or 2 oz of a fragrance oil to start with, do a test batch and keep notes. that way if the scent isn't something you like, it seizes, or changes after soaping it into something completely different from the bottle you don't have any frag oil left that may just sit on the shelf never to be used again.

happy soaping
barb


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 17, 2008)

Just order more FO and EO from them.

FO:
Calming Water
Cucumber Mint
Mango Papaya
Citrus Cilantro
Love Spell

I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Lane (Jan 17, 2008)

I get my order in on Fridaaaaaay. Ugh this week has taken FOREVER!
The FOs I got are:

Apple Orchard
Juicy Cherry
Cool Water
Fresh Cut Grass
Lilac in Bloom
Pumpkin Pie
Lemon Lavender
And Lavender EO.

They will ALL be used in CP and a few will be used in palm wax for tarts...
I like that WSP has reviews but I wish the reviewers stated what kind of soap they used it in...

*crosses fingers*


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 17, 2008)

I ordered some FO's from them and just got them in the mail yesterday. I got Fresh Cut Grass too! It smells nice. They all smell great in the bottle. And I read through all of the reviews before I bought any to see what the general consensus was.

I also got: Dirt, Crackling Fire (smells like vetiver eo), Apple Butter, Dreamsicle (smells just like the icecream bar), and some others. I'll let you know how mine turn out! and did you see that they have a sister site: fragranceandflavors.com with free ship over $50.

Now, my question is....I emailed them and about whether their max % recommendations are by % weight and they emailed back and said fluid volume. I didn't know if they meant they were sold by fluid volume....because I am trying to figure out how much to use! In both soap and soy candles. On this site everyone seems to suggest by weight...


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 17, 2008)

I am interested in Lemon Lavender, Fresh Cut Grass and Dreamsicles.

Pls keep me update!!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 23, 2008)

Just soap with Mango Papaya today, at 0.75oz ppo.  Very nice scent.

My hubby said our kitchen hasn't smelled that good for long time.   

He also said it is the best scent I ever soap.

I just hope the scent will stick.


----------



## Barb (Jan 29, 2008)

their mango peach, did not fair well in cp.

i soaped a small 2# batch using room temp everything and it seperated on me in the mold, i spent 1.5 hours hping it on the stove top to get it to stay together, i unmolded it yesterday, nasty smelling, it has a sharp note that just bites your nose.

i know it was the fragrance oil as the unscented soap i used to swirl with was ok.
barb


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> I am interested in Lemon Lavender, Fresh Cut Grass and Dreamsicles.
> 
> Pls keep me update!!


Lemon Lavender is STRONG, it moves fast, but it is workable. (RTCP, 36% soilution)

Fresh Cut grass smells JUST like grass!! It also moves fast, but if you use NO water discount, it is pretty well behaved. (RTCP 30% solution)


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 29, 2008)

> Lemon Lavender is STRONG, it moves fast, but it is workable. (RTCP, 36% soilution)
> 
> Fresh Cut grass smells JUST like grass!! It also moves fast, but if you use NO water discount, it is pretty well behaved. (RTCP 30% solution)



Thanks Lane.

How much FO did use?  0.7oz ppo?


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

About .8- 1 ounce per pound of oils. The Grass one seems to be fading a bit tho, so I use use 1 oz rather than .8.

Be ready to work FAST, I have ONLY been able to get WSP oils to work doing Low temp/RTCP with NO water discount...


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Feb 1, 2008)

I've soaped Beneath the Stars.
I didn't like it OOB but the scent turned out really nice soaped.
I used 0.7oz PPO but it's light, I'd go 1oz PPO on next time.  I hope the scent sticks.


----------



## Lane (Feb 1, 2008)

GrumpyOldWoman said:
			
		

> I've soaped Beneath the Stars.
> I didn't like it OOB but the scent turned out really nice soaped.
> I used 0.7oz PPO but it's light, I'd go 1oz PPO on next time.  I hope the scent sticks.


 I am finding that I cant use any less than 1oz PPO or the scents just fade.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you for the tip - I will know better next time


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 4, 2008)

I also tried Beneath the stars, but I only used 0.5 ppo, I soaped about 3 weeks ago.  The scent is fading a lot, I can still smell it, but very very light.

However, "Blooming tulips" sticks pretty well so far, I used only 0.5 ppo, I soaped it also about 3 weeks ago.

"Mango papaya" is very strong scent, i used 0.75 ppo, it is about 2 weeks old, the scent is still strong and nice.


----------



## Lane (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been reading good things about the Mango Papaya! I will HAVE to try that next time!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 5, 2008)

i think you will like it.

This week, I am going to try Cucumber Mint and Citrus Cilantro FOs.  They both smell great OOB.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 7, 2008)

Just tried Citrus Cilantro FO today.

Smell great, very clean and fresh scent, great for spring.  It is my new favorite FO from WSP.  Hope the scent sticks.


----------



## Lane (Feb 7, 2008)

How much did you use per pound of oil? I am trying to put together a little list of "try" FOs and I think someone mentioned that scent about two weeks ago!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 8, 2008)

I used 0.75ppo.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 11, 2008)

Just Update for "Beneath the Stars".

After 4 weeks cure, the scent is fade a little, but i can still smell the scent.  Very light and pleasant.  I only used 0.5 ppo, so next time I will use maybe 0.75 ppo, coz I like a little bit strong. 

So far, very impressed with the result.


----------



## Lane (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome! I am finding that as my soaps cure, they build up a hard shell that pretty much has very little scent, If I cut the bar in half, BOOM!!! Lotsa good smells!!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 12, 2008)

hi lane,

which FO did u refer to?


----------



## Lane (Feb 12, 2008)

About the scents being inside? Pretty much all of them!    But I HAVE to use 1oz ppo with WSP. I have been having much better luck with BrambleBerry Oils. On Fridays, I am going to buy a bunch of Peak's and see hoe well those work.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 12, 2008)

Lane,

little out of topics, I have questions about Brambleberry FOs, usually how much ppo do you use?  In their website, it said 0.5oz per pound of finished soaps.  I am kind of confused about that.  I always want to try them.


----------



## Lane (Feb 12, 2008)

I use about .7 ounce per pound of oil. I make batches using 30 ounces of oil...So usually use 1.4 ounces of oil and they work great!! Their Gardenia is so strong I can use only one ounce for 30 ounces of oil!! 

With WSP though, I have been using about 1.9 to 2 ounces of FO (for a thirty ounce oil batch), which comes out to a pinch more than an ounce per pound of oil, but it's the only way I can get the scent strong enough.


----------

